# 3 professionalism issues already this week...



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow, three complaints of professionalism already this week, including I think two from yesterday.

Yes, one was deserved the other day, but it's humiliating to get two more yesterday.

The screen said "professionalism" then "conversation." Are there different options under professionalism for them to choose? Or just conversation?

I'd think they'd deactivate soon, especially if this continues.

If one gets several of these semi-regularly but as long as not drug or alcohol related, or touching pax, it's still OK? It's just treated as helpful feedback from pax?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber figures that for every 1 complaint that is filed, their are 10 incidents that didn’t get filed.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

If you think one was deserved then most likely ALL were.
After the first one next time log off and stay off for a couple of days to clear your head and do not engage in questionable convos.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Are you talking about politics?

People yap to me about vaccines or climate change, I don’t respond.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Are you HotUberMess directing that question to me? If so, then riders can "yap" at you all they want about anything they want. The thin line is when you engage and say something that YOU may not think of anything but, the rider takes it the wrong way. 
Yap away!!!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Are you HotUberMess directing that question to me? If so, then riders can "yap" at you all they want about anything they want. The thin line is when you engage and say something that YOU may not think of anything but, the rider takes it the wrong way.
> Yap away!!!


No.. to OP


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

HotUberMess said:


> No.. to OP


Well, then my reply is for OP. 
Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

The feedback categories are useless without comments. Unprofessionalism could mean literally anything. The pax may consider it unprofessional for a driver to wear shorts. Or sneeze. Who knows.

I had a 4 star with "professionalism" tagged. A few days later it disappeared. My weekly reports show no issues (but the 4 star is still reflected in the total rating).

Since the feedback system provides no information on what was wrong or what to improve or even what ride it is referring to, it's completely worthless.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> It's just treated as helpful feedback from pax?


Nothing helpful about feedbacks as there's no way of figuring out who they came from or what triggered them. Observe and ignore is my policy when it comes to those.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

henrygates said:


> The feedback categories are useless without comments. Unprofessionalism could mean literally anything. The pax may consider it unprofessional for a driver to wear shorts. Or sneeze. Who knows.
> 
> I had a 4 star with "professionalism" tagged. A few days later it disappeared. My weekly reports show no issues (but the 4 star is still reflected in the total rating).
> 
> Since the feedback system provides no information on what was wrong or what to improve or even what ride it is referring to, it's completely worthless.


now its so easy to complain you can check several boxes does it even prompt you to comment?? has anyone tried, and also after the rider rates they can complain as well if the press "help", so its more easy to complain than ever, you can check 7 boxes in less than 10 seconds. If the rider sees their rating go down they can always file fake reports after as well.......system is so bad, makes lyft look good


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> After the first one next time log off and stay off for a couple of days to clear your head and do not engage in questionable convos.


The problem is you may not see the comments for days, long after you're over your bad mood..
Some days i'm just not in the mood for anyone's sh!t, so I dont drive.. And like already posted, NEVER engage in anything political unless it's just agreeing with them. Best way to get a 5* is when some moron start stalking about vaccinations or some other madeup sh!t they saw on Oprah and say something like "you are SOO RIGHT! My child was fine and then 2 days after he was vaccinated he caught autisim but my Dr. says it's not related but i know it's because big-pharma is paying him to say that!"
You might throw up in your mouth a little as you say it, but gotta keep those ratings up!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

IERide said:


> The problem is you may not see the comments for days, long after you're over your bad mood..
> Some days i'm just not in the mood for anyone's sh!t, so I dont drive.. And like already posted, NEVER engage in anything political unless it's just agreeing with them. Best way to get a 5* is when some moron start stalking about vaccinations or some other madeup sh!t they saw on Oprah and say something like "you are SOO RIGHT! My child was fine and then 2 days after he was vaccinated he caught autisim but my Dr. says it's not related but i know it's because big-pharma is paying him to say that!"
> You might throw up in your mouth a little as you say it, but gotta keep those ratings up!


Clearly the one from "the other day" let's say a couple of days ago, showed up. At this time is when you take time out. Take a couple days off!
But he continued and put him in a bad frame of mind...thus yesterday the riders sensed this and got the additional 2 unprofessionalism.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Clearly the one from "the other day" let's say a couple of days ago, showed up. At this time is when you take time out. Take a couple days off!
> But he continued and put him in a bad frame of mind...thus yesterday the riders sensed this and got the additional 2 unprofessionalism.


I got a professionalism complaint simply because I asked a person who really looked under 18 her age. She threw her license at me. I should not have taken the ride. Don't know where my head was. That same day I take a couple to the airport and get note thanking me for professionalism. Go figure


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Wow, three complaints of professionalism already this week, including I think two from yesterday.


Better get that fixed if you want to come drive in Portland.

No Professionalism complaints allowed here. Only Cleanliness is allowed to get away with.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Man, you have been rated, if not raped by a non-professional raters, what ever classes they belongs to. There is a solution to this, but it's patent pending or in the process of patenting. Just hang in there before they delete or reject your account.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Wow, three complaints of professionalism already this week, including I think two from yesterday.
> 
> Yes, one was deserved the other day, but it's humiliating to get two more yesterday.
> 
> ...


Yer ok. Ignore the nasty comments. I have complaints that were no true at all. Young people don't understand why I turn one lane at a time and don't cut across them all at once. They think I'm wrong and have complained twice now about me not getting over to the left lane after a turn right away. Sooo stupid. People like to find a ***** reason. Forget it. Everyone gets them. They have to because I get them and never did anything do deserve any of them. It's ok. Don't worry. Yer good


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

LAbDog65 said:


> I got a professionalism complaint simply because I asked a person who really looked under 18 her age. She threw her license at me. I should not have taken the ride. Don't know where my head was. That same day I take a couple to the airport and get note thanking me for professionalism. Go figure


I had the same experience. Rider looked 15, asked for ID very nicely, rider got pissed and after showing ID confirming he was 18, told me you just got a 1-star. It popped up for a moment and then went away. Not sure what happened.

This is an Uber issue and should not be layed in driver laps. Uber allowed ppl to obtain accounts without any verification of age. Now we have to deal with it. Total crap.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I had the same experience. Rider looked 15, asked for ID very nicely, rider got pissed and after showing ID confirming he was 18, told me you just got a 1-star. It popped up for a moment and then went away. Not sure what happened.
> 
> This is an Uber issue and should not be layed in driver laps. Uber allowed ppl to obtain accounts without any verification of age. Now we have to deal with it. Total crap.


I would have told them you can have them taken off auto que also. Then they can have their name go around and beg for a ride and wait all night.. to be honest I would have asked them to leave but when I do get low scoring people I let them know they are not on auto que for not getting along with drivers and they need to be nice


----------



## Gibman73 (May 20, 2016)

It also may just be a customer who didn’t rate you right away. They maybe saw their rating drop, put 2 n 2 together knew you didn’t give them 5* so they were compelled to ding you for something.


----------

